# Elbows



## GSgator (Jul 26, 2015)

So I'm about 7 weeks into my come back. I took off a year and before that I was kinda slacking. Before  I was super busy with life I was a die hard body builder and that has gotten me into trouble. When I would take off a few months I would jump back in without skipping a beat and of course I would tweak a shoulder or create some sort of nagging injury that would chase me out. So after this last year off I told myself ok Im starting over so just take it slow and the first month I did high reps light weight I could easily push out a few more reps at the end but I didn't want to push it. So the last couple weeks I have gotten back to compound moves and I'm lifting in the 8-10 rep range well last week my elbows have been just killing me almost to the point just taking off my shirt is super painful. I don't want to stop again but I want to keep progressing forward so what do you guys recommend I was thinking about checking out those copper tone elbow wraps I'm taking that flex supp by animal paks so I'm getting in my joint supps. I'm also running Deca at 275mg every 10 days with my HRT any help would be awsome guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2015)

It always hurts? Stabbing burning or dull ache? Pain comes in waves? Where exactly on the elbow? It is worse when you do certain movements in the gym? Have you had this before?


----------



## GSgator (Jul 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It always hurts? Stabbing burning or dull ache? Pain comes in waves? Where exactly on the elbow? It is worse when you do certain movements in the gym? Have you had this before?



I guess a stabbing pain it hurts right in the elbow bone. The  pain isnt just associated with just workout movements it hurts when I put pressure on them sorry I didn't mean a nagging pain as in 24/7 but when I put pressure on them so pretty much any activity I do.  Just leaning on a table hands down causes a  extreme pain In my elbows. Skull crushers or anything isolating the tri's are very painfull now  it's kinda effecting my chest workouts it's always on the pushing movements. I've battled with my right elbow over the years when I first started doing this I put on a incredible amount of strength in such a sort time and since then I've been battling little joint issues that just won't heal up. Maybe wraps will help but I have no clue what it can be there not inflamed or anything.


----------



## snake (Jul 26, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Just leaning on a table hands down causes a  extreme pain In my elbows. Skull crushers or anything isolating the tri's are very painfull now  it's kinda effecting my chest workouts it's always on the pushing movements.



My guess is you're doing the same workout that you did before. The same one that caused the pain but now you started slower. So it took some time until you got the same results. When I read your original post, I was thinking you're doing a movement that just puts your elbows at a bad angle, then you mentioned skull crushers. I can to do them, great movement, but they will give me elbow issues inside of 8 weeks.

Find the movement that's causing the pain, take some time off from tri work and get back at it. You will need to heal that up. I wouldn't mind seeing your program.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 26, 2015)

it sounds to me like bursitis


----------



## bugman (Jul 26, 2015)

I just had cubital tunnel surgery on my left elbow. I had it done the first week in june.  I had similar pain to what you are describing and it's completely gone now.  My pain was located at my "funny bone"...


----------



## GSgator (Jul 27, 2015)

I think your right snake it all starts with skull crushers and they seem to just aggervate the shit out of them in and out of the gym I used a ace wrap around my right elbow today and it seemed to helped tremendously. I did shoulders but I didn't have much of the sharp pain I have been getting on all pushing movements. So I will bag the skull crushers and just stick with cable moves and DB kickbacks those didn't aggervate them before. Hey bugman I had that last winter as well I couldn't even make a fist without extreme pain in my elbow I was able to rehab that using a rubber band I wrapped a rubber band around my fingers and just opened up my fingers I did that for 1 min and worked my way up to a few minutes everynight and knock on wood it cleared up that pain effected everythjng. I'm a electrican and I couldn't even strip MC wire due to the pain. I can post my program what did you want to see my tri workouts?


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 27, 2015)

Like Snake said, I bet it's skull crushers. Quit doing them for awhile and see what happens.


----------

